# New teknika TV not receiving any stations, including terrestrial



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

I bought a 22" Teknika TV with built in freeview and DVD player.

I have tried to tune in the stations but the freeview doesn't work (I think I need an outside aerial for this) but the normal stations also don't tune in.

I have a few other TVs in my house and put the TV in the same connections but it still isn't picking up anything.

Do you know what could be wrong? Is it a fault with the TV?

Thanks,
John


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi johnD2


The most common problem is that people forget to program the channels and set the appropriate settings on their set. The aerial is usually set through the set-up menu by choosing cable/antenna (this varies from manufacturer to manufacturer) then auto programming the channels. Check your user manual on how to set-up your appropriate model. 


Good luck !


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply.

I have read the instructions/manual but it isn't picking up any stations at all.

My other TVs are fine, but this is my first HD/Freeview TV, but it still wont even pick up terrestrial stations


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

Just checking if anyone can help with this please 

Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Attempt to troubleshoot the problem from here.

Here's the link: http://www.freeview.co.uk/freeview/Help/Aerials-and-Reception/Aerials-and-reception-explained



post back your findings.


----------

